# I want to build a gaming Desktop?



## dylan151 (Jun 24, 2008)

In the next few months (around mid April) I am looking into either buying a desktop or building my own for gaming. Can anyone help me build a suitable gaming desktop for my budget? How should I start and where should I buy the items?

My budget is around $400-$600. is this budget good?

Thanks!


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Have a look here. Great builds high quality parts.


----------



## dylan151 (Jun 24, 2008)

Also,

is it better to build or could I buy a desktop from Best Buy. How can I tell if a computer is good for gaming?

Games I would like to play:
skyrim
WoW
SW:TOR
etc

What kind of computer would play games like these without slowing down or freezing. 

How much would I have to spend?

Would it save money to buy it or build my own?

Thanks!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

A good gaming PC demands good quality components.
OEM (prebuilt) PC's commonly use low quality parts.
Building your own guarantees the components are top quality.
Your listed budget is short for a good gaming build.
To play those games at higher settings would put you close to the $800 to $1000 range.


----------



## dylan151 (Jun 24, 2008)

I found this desktop on sale for $450.00 Would this be a okay gaming system or should I save up my money to buy/build one?

HP Desktop PC :
-AMD Quad-core A8-3800 (2.4GHz)
-6GB ram
-1 TB HDD
-SuperMuti DVD Burner
-AMD Radeon (TM) 65550D


----------



## Shaynk (Nov 12, 2011)

It wouldn't be terrible, the integrated graphics on the llano chips(like the a8) aren't terrible. Just dont expect to much out of it.

Also know that it won't be really expandable easily either. I don't doubt we could come up with better, but its not a bad start.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

dylan151 said:


> I found this desktop on sale for $450.00 Would this be a okay gaming system or should I save up my money to buy/build one?
> 
> HP Desktop PC :
> -AMD Quad-core A8-3800 (2.4GHz)
> ...


Basically no. Games are all about the graphics and onboard just can't supply that.
If you want a good gaming experience save your money and build your own.
The result will justify reward for the wait.


----------



## dylan151 (Jun 24, 2008)

Tyree said:


> Basically no. Games are all about the graphics and onboard just can't supply that.
> If you want a good gaming experience save your money and build your own.
> The result will justify reward for the wait.


How much would be enough for a good "basic" gaming machine? I'm not really a hard-core gamer and don't play PC games that much.

I'll probably have at least $700 saved up in April. would that be enough?

Could anyone please point me to some helpful and current information?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

If hard drive prices stay where they are, $700 will probably be a minimum for decent gaming. It won't get you a 'hot rod' but it'll get you to the track.

I've been setting up clients with similar to below. It will game, but you won't be playing Skyrim or BF3 without a discrete card. Add a copy of Windows (~$100) and a middle of the road graphics card, mouse and KB and you're right around $700. If you need a monitor, that's another $150 or so.

GIGABYTE GA-A75M-UD2H $95
AMD A8-3850 Llano 2.9GHz $140
SeaSonic S12II 620 Bronze $70
Seagate Barracuda ST500DM002 500GB $85
G.SKILL 4GB (2 x 2GB)DDR3 1333 Model F3-10666CL9D-4GBNQ $25
Case $50
DVD R/W $20


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

you could add $100 to the cost of the HP you listed above by installing a Radeon 6670 and running it in crossfire with the Llano's built-in 6550. this combination is called the 6690d2 GPU, and what feedback i've found about its ability to run games is pretty positive. benchmarks aren't impressive, but i've read several anecdotal reports that it runs Skyrim at high (not max) with good performance.

but as the much more knowledgeable Tyree pointed out, you get much better quality parts with custom-built machines.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

About $75 for the 6670 GPU plus about $100 for a PSU= not a good investment.

gcavan's is a much better option for value and quality.


----------



## Shaynk (Nov 12, 2011)

I'd go 1600 on the ram though, the A8 actually scales well with faster memory


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

the more you have to spend the better the parts you could get. if you want to play games like skyrim well you will need 3 or 4 hundred dollars more


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Look over the link that shotgn included in Post #2 for ideas. Al lof out builds were composed by professionals and all use top quality parts.


----------



## dylan151 (Jun 24, 2008)

What about these parts?

AMD Phenom II X4 970 Black edition Deneb 3.5GHz Socket AM3 125W quad-core HDZ970FBGMBOX - $145

ASUS crosshair IV formula AM3 AMD 890FX SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD motherboard - $190.00

Corsair XMS3 8GB (2x4GB) 240 Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2000(PC3 16000) - $105

Are these compatible and good for gaming?

can anyone provide the a good grpahics card, case, and etc parts?

Will all these parts fit in a $600-700 budget?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The parts listed come to $440.
Including a gaming GPU and PSU to the $440 is going to eat most of the $700 and you still need a case-optical drive and OS.
Have you looked at our suggested build list?


shotgn said:


> Have a look here. Great builds high quality parts.


----------



## dylan151 (Jun 24, 2008)

Tyree said:


> The parts listed come to $440.
> Including a gaming GPU and PSU to the $440 is going to eat most of the $700 and you still need a case-optical drive and OS.
> Have you looked at our suggested build list?


I took a look at the link: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...evised-2011-and-updated-regularly-448272.html

and most of the parts from newegg are Deactivated/out of stock and have been for awhile.

What is the cheapest I can spend on a graphics card and still be able to play most PC games?

Also what kind of case would you suggest? Also what about cooling?


----------



## dylan151 (Jun 24, 2008)

Okay what about this:

Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-990XA-UD3 @ $139.99
Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GA-990XA-UD3 AM3+ AMD 990X SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard

CPU: AMD phenom II X4 970 Black Edition Deneb 3.5 GHz socket AM3 125W Quad-core HDZ970FBGMBOX @ $140.00

Graphics: Sapphire 100315L Radeon HD 6850 1GB @150.00
Newegg.com - SAPPHIRE 100315L Radeon HD 6850 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card with Eyefinity

RAM: G.Skill sniper series 8GB (2x4GB) 240-pin DDR3 1866 @$60.00

HDD: Re certified WD caviar Black WD7501AALS 750GB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Hard Drive -Bare Drive @ $105
Newegg.com - Recertified: Western Digital Caviar Black WD7501AALS 750GB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Hard Drive -Bare Drive

What else would I need. I probably have old dvd/cd drives around my house.

Can I get a deal on case and PSU?

EDIT
Also should I start buying the parts now or wait until I have all the money needed?

Also can anyone provide links to information about putting the parts together?


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Case
Newegg.com - COOLER MASTER Elite 360 RC-360-KKR1 Black Plastic (front bezel), SECC (case body) ATX Mid Tower Computer Case Thermal Master 350w Power Supply

PSU
Newegg.com - XFX Core Edition PRO650W (P1-650S-NLB9) 650W ATX12V 2.2 & ESP12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply

Wait until you have all the money for the parts. 

there are plently of youtube vids on putting together a computer...google as well


----------



## dylan151 (Jun 24, 2008)

shotgn said:


> Case
> Newegg.com - COOLER MASTER Elite 360 RC-360-KKR1 Black Plastic (front bezel), SECC (case body) ATX Mid Tower Computer Case Thermal Master 350w Power Supply
> 
> PSU
> ...


So the parts I listed will work? also will those parts still be good in 4-6 months or will better parts be available?


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Looks compatible, In 6 months it is hard to say. Tech changes rapidly. 

I would say when you are ready to buy, come back with an updated list to make sure all is compatible.


----------



## Shaynk (Nov 12, 2011)

Heard the Phenom II is going away but dont believe it was confirmed. Yes better parts will be available in 4 months as better parts are available now. Just can't say you will do much better in that price range at that point.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Newer technology parts can very well be available in 6 months but buying the latest and greatest is usually not a good idea. New tech usually comes with problems so it's always a good idea to let the "I have to have it now folks" do the Beta testing for a few months.


----------



## UptheIrons (Feb 10, 2011)

Well, I have a Radeon HD 5770 that plays skyrim beautifully and every single other game ive thrown at it for that matter. Nearly the same processor (Just the 3.2 quadcore instead) and 4 Gigs of ram (Though im currently only running 2 GB) and skyrim works just fine. As for the rest of the games, to the best of my knowledge, you should have no problem. 

I tried WOW out for day or two, and i was getting around 50-60 FPS on average. If you shop smart and don't get impatient, you can find a good, cheap computer. And by patient, I mean I only waited a week from when I decided to get a computer, and when I ordered it, and that was enough time to find good prices. A really great way to save money, go and decide your build based on the Newegg Bundle and sale Items, you can make a really spectacular build, and end up saving 100-200 bucks on it.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

A word of caution about bundles from any site. They often go the same route as OEM for parts and usually contain at least one lower quality component.


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

i'd like to rebuke my previous post about the radeon 6690d2, while it's true that it has the muscle to do some decent gaming (even with skyrim), it has a lot of driver issues. dx9 games in general flop, as in unplayable or close to it. terrible for legacy games, and comes with no reason to suspect new games will have any support for that GPU. also there's a startling lack of benchmarks for it out there. the cost is very appealing but that's about it.


----------



## dylan151 (Jun 24, 2008)

Is this a good case?

Newegg.com - Thermaltake VL84301W2Z V3 Black Edition with 430W Power Supply ATX Mid Tower Computer Case

It saids it comes with a 430W power supply. Would I need to buy a PSU?

Is it okay to buy the case now and then the other parts later?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

power supplies that come with cases are usually crap and anyway you were told previously that you should have a 650w psu for that card and good power supplies were linked for you to look at.

if you under power your system or use a low quality power supply you risk damaging something or everything. The psu is the most important component in your computer.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The case is fine but the PSU is not.
Almost the same case: Newegg.com - COOLER MASTER Elite 335 Upgraded RC-335U-KKN1 Black Steel / Plastic ATX Mid Tower Computer Case


----------



## dylan151 (Jun 24, 2008)

Tyree said:


> The case is fine but the PSU is not.
> Almost the same case: Newegg.com - COOLER MASTER Elite 335 Upgraded RC-335U-KKN1 Black Steel / Plastic ATX Mid Tower Computer Case


I would need to get a PSU with that case?

How much would I need to get a good PSU?

What kind of PSU do i need? 450W, 500W, 600W, etc? Is a case that has a 500W PSU good?

Thanks!


----------



## dylan151 (Jun 24, 2008)

dylan151 said:


> I would need to get a PSU with that case?
> 
> How much would I need to get a good PSU?
> 
> ...


Would this PSU be any good: Newegg.com - RAIDMAX HYBRID 2 RX-630SS 630W ATX12V V2.2/ EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready Modular Modular LED Power Supply


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

dylan151 said:


> Is a case that has a 500W PSU good?


It is a rarity to find a case that includes anywhere near a good quality PSU.



dylan151 said:


> Would this PSU be any good: Newegg.com - RAIDMAX HYBRID 2 RX-630SS 630W ATX12V V2.2/ EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready Modular Modular LED Power Supply


No. If you're going to use a 6850: 
Newegg.com - XFX Core Edition PRO650W (P1-650S-NLB9) 650W ATX12V 2.2 & ESP12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply

Newegg.com - CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX650 V2 650W ATX12V v2.31/ EPS12V v2.92 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC High Performance Power Supply


----------



## dylan151 (Jun 24, 2008)

Tyree said:


> It is a rarity to find a case that includes anywhere near a good quality PSU.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Should I get a 650w or a 750w? Whats the difference? Is it worth spending the extra money?


----------



## dylan151 (Jun 24, 2008)

dylan151 said:


> Should I get a 650w or a 750w? Whats the difference? Is it worth spending the extra money?


also is this a good case: Newegg.com - COOLER MASTER Storm Scout SGC-2000-KKN1-GP Black Steel / Plastic ATX Mid Tower Computer Case


----------



## dylan151 (Jun 24, 2008)

dylan151 said:


> also is this a good case: Newegg.com - COOLER MASTER Storm Scout SGC-2000-KKN1-GP Black Steel / Plastic ATX Mid Tower Computer Case


What about these cases:

Newegg.com - COOLER MASTER Storm Enforcer SGC-1000-KWN1 Black SECC / ABS Plastic ATX Mid Tower Computer Case ATX PS2 / EPS 12V (optional ) Power Supply

or

Newegg.com - Corsair Carbide Series 400R Graphite grey and black Steel / Plastic ATX Mid Tower Gaming Case

Does it matter what kind of case you get?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

it doesn't matter what case you get although some provide better airflow and cooling than others.

As stated quite a few times any case that has a psu with it then the psu will be crap.


----------



## dylan151 (Jun 24, 2008)

greenbrucelee said:


> it doesn't matter what case you get although some provide better airflow and cooling than others.
> 
> As stated quite a few times any case that has a psu with it then the psu will be crap.


I am thinking about buying this case tomorrow:
Newegg.com - COOLER MASTER Storm Enforcer SGC-1000-KWN1 Black SECC / ABS Plastic ATX Mid Tower Computer Case ATX PS2 / EPS 12V (optional ) Power Supply

Do you think this a good case?


----------



## scalh001 (Dec 17, 2011)

Ditto on everyone else's PSU commentary. For this specific case, it's definitely at a good price and it's a plus that this model's PSU is optional, which will allow you to allocate additional funds toward a stronger PSU. After reading up on cooling specs and owner reviews, be cautioned that the cooling system is not top-grade. This model has 2 fans and you will likely be interested in purchasing a side fan and top fan for optimal cooling without getting too, too fanatical just yet. Outside of cooling, this is a fair case, and should suit your needs. I do want to put special emphasis on the fact that you should buy your various components at relatively the same time, and as "shotgn" said, when you are ready, come back to the forum first and let the experts confirm the compatibility of your hardware. Good Luck.


----------



## dylan151 (Jun 24, 2008)

scalh001 said:


> Ditto on everyone else's PSU commentary. For this specific case, it's definitely at a good price and it's a plus that this model's PSU is optional, which will allow you to allocate additional funds toward a stronger PSU. After reading up on cooling specs and owner reviews, be cautioned that the cooling system is not top-grade. This model has 2 fans and you will likely be interested in purchasing a side fan and top fan for optimal cooling without getting too, too fanatical just yet. Outside of cooling, this is a fair case, and should suit your needs. I do want to put special emphasis on the fact that you should buy your various components at relatively the same time, and as "shotgn" said, when you are ready, come back to the forum first and let the experts confirm the compatibility of your hardware. Good Luck.


Most of the expensive parts such as cpu, psu, etc will have to be bought in 4-5 months.


----------



## scalh001 (Dec 17, 2011)

I understand, which of course is your call when you purchase you hardware. Worst case scenario if you feel compelled to purchase this case pending a member from Hardware's response, then you'll have a case that you'll need to be sure all other components fit well with--once again the experts here will keep you aligned with good insight. If you purchase this particular item, be sure you pay special attention to parts that are optional and may or may not be included. Some item owners were unhappy with lack of cooling fans, but also may not have elected to have the optional top-fan. Food for thought and good luck on purchases.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

case good psu crap

The power supply is your most important purchase. Many people overlook the psu but they shouldn't/

Think of it like this normal unleaded petrol in a performance car will run it ok but it will eventually cause engine damage. Super unleaded petrol will keep the car performing and will not damage the engine.

good brands of psu:-corsair (not gs or cs),seasonic,xfx, thermaltake (tough power units only)

everything else is more or less crap


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The COOLER MASTER Storm Enforcer is a well built case but note the window and door. Windows become scratched and unattractive very easily. Doors get broken very easily and most are not repairable.
650W is fine for the 6850 but 750W won't do any harm and is a good idea, budget permitting, in case you want to upgrade the GPU later.


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

dylan151 said:


> Most of the expensive parts such as cpu, psu, etc will have to be bought in 4-5 months.


a word on purchasing order, i recommend against actually purchasing the components one at a time over a few months.

financially, there is no difference between purchasing the parts one at a time and instead saving the same amount of money over the same amount of time, and then buying everything all at once.

there are three big advantages to this:

*1)* by the time you save it all up, you may discover an improvement to your build. something can go on sale, or a new product can be released.

*2)* some parts could come DoA (dead on arrival). some parts could fail less than a month after you start the whole rig up. the longer you go with parts sitting on your shelf, the longer it will be before you can confirm whether or not you need to replace any of those parts. and the more difficult it may become.

if you need to replace one of the items, the sooner after you place the order the better.

*3)* plain old personal financial common sense. you don't want to buy half a computer only to have your car break down, do you? life has an annoying tendency to set you back $500+ at a time. and the bigger the setback, the more important 1 and 2 become.

i don't know your personal financial situation, but i do know it's much wiser to stockpile that money in a savings account or hidden envelope and buy it all at once.


----------



## galbrecht71 (Jan 7, 2012)

Waiting on buying the parts together will allow you to bench test all of your componants and act on any return policy available if any are DOA. there is a good tutorial stickied at the beginning of this forum that will guide you through the process o ce you are able to order your parts.


----------



## dylan151 (Jun 24, 2008)

I am in the stage of preparing to buy the parts for my gaming desktop.

I already have the Case and the OS:

Case: Newegg.com - COOLER MASTER Storm Enforcer SGC-1000-KWN1 Black SECC / ABS Plastic ATX Mid Tower Computer Case ATX PS2 / EPS 12V (optional ) Power Supply

OS: Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit (OEM system builder back)

I currently have around $600 to buy the rest of the parts.

What components would work with this case?

I Need:
-PSU
-CPU
-Graphics card
-RAM
-Motherboard
and HDD

I already have a old dvd buner, but may upgrade to Bluray buner in the future.


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

Today's the last day to buy the Corsair TX-650 for $15 off on Newegg.com:

Newegg.com - CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX650 V2 650W ATX12V v2.31/ EPS12V v2.92 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC High Performance Power Supply
^highly recommended PSU here at TSF, will be reliable for nearly any GPU you want to hook up to it

Since the shipping is free, you can go ahead and order it by itself now and order everything else later once you've came to a decision.


You can build a standard mid-range AMD gaming system for this price range. Example:

CPU suggestions:
Newegg.com - Computer Hardware, CPUs / Processors, Processors - Desktops, FX-Series, Quad-Core

Mobo:
Newegg.com - ASUS M5A97 AM3+ AMD 970 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard with UEFI BIOS

RAM:
8gb (2x4gb) DDR3-1600 G.Skill or Corsair

PSU:
(linked above)

GPU:
Really whatever is in your budget and meets your performance demands, here are some great suggestions that are all on sale atm:
Newegg.com - GIGABYTE Ultra Durable VGA Series GV-R685OC-1GD Radeon HD 6850 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card with Eyefinity
Newegg.com - SAPPHIRE 100314-3L Radeon HD 6870 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card
Newegg.com - XFX HD-687A-ZHFC Radeon HD 6870 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card

HDD:
Same as GPU above, whatever is in your price range and has what you want. There are some decent HDD prices now, like Seagate's 2tb drive for $130. I'd just look through them and decide what you want. I recommend sticking with 7200 RPM units:
Newegg.com - Computer Hardware, Hard Drives, Internal Hard Drives, 1TB and higher, SATA 6.0Gb/s, 7200 RPM


----------



## dylan151 (Jun 24, 2008)

What about these? Are they compatible with each other and will they fit in the case?

CPU: Newegg.com - AMD FX-4170 Zambezi 4.2GHz (4.3GHz Turbo) Socket AM3+ 125W Quad-Core Desktop Processor FD4170FRGUBOX

Graphics: Newegg.com - SAPPHIRE 100315L Radeon HD 6850 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card with Eyefinity


RAM: Newegg.com - G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 12GB (3 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10666) Desktop Memory Model F3-10666CL9T-12GBRL

PSU: Newegg.com - CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX650 V2 650W ATX12V v2.31/ EPS12V v2.92 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC High Performance Power Supply

Motherboard: Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GA-990FXA-UD3 AM3+ AMD 990FX SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard

HDD: Newegg.com - Refurbished: Western Digital Caviar Blue WD10EALX 1TB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

First of all, your chosen items are compatible, but . . . 

Memory: Choose a *2* x 2GB or 2 x 4 GB kit. The 3 DIMM kits are for Intel x58 (and other triple channel) boards. The extra DIMM does nothing for you and, if installed, may in fact hinder your performance. 

Moterboard: The one you've chosen is a fine board, however (IMO) unless you are planning on a future CrossfireX setup, you are paying for features you will not use.

Hard Drive: $110 seems like a lot for a reconditioned Blue series drive. Especially when a new 1TB Caviar Black can be had for only $30 more. For that matter you are only saving the shipping over buying the same Blue drive new. 

Newegg.com - Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, LED LCD TV, Digital Cameras and more!


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

The ASUS M5A97 is really the most cost-effective and very reliable option for a mid-ranged AMD build. Multiple members of the tech team now own one.

As for crossfire/SLI, it's usually best to use just a single, powerful card instead of dealing with a dual config. Some games, like BF3, scale very well with crossfire and if that's your primary game then it might not be a bad idea. Others can have compatibility issues or no benefit at all. When you want to upgrade, just sell your old card and buy a new.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Simple solution, use our suggested build list as a guide for compatible top quality components and all will fit into your case.: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...evised-2012-and-updated-regularly-448272.html


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

if your budget is low consider getting an APU processor which I did and i have no problem playing racing games with no GPU!


----------



## dylan151 (Jun 24, 2008)

What DVD drive should I get for this motherboard?

motherboard:Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GA-990FXA-UD3 AM3+ AMD 990FX SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

Pretty much any. This is the cheapest one on Newegg, counting shipping:
Newegg.com - LG DVD Burner 24X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 8X DVD+R DL 24X DVD-R 6X DVD-RW 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-R 32X CD-RW 48X CD-ROM Black SATA Model GH24NS90 - CD / DVD Burners

If you want the front of your computer to have the ASUS logo, you can get this one for a few bucks more:
Newegg.com - ASUS 24X DVD Burner - Bulk 24X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 12X DVD+R DL 24X DVD-R 6X DVD-RW 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-R 32X CD-RW 48X CD-ROM Black SATA Model DRW-24B1ST/BLK/B/AS - CD / DVD Burners
^ the same one I use, no complaints and the logo looks nice


----------



## dylan151 (Jun 24, 2008)

Okay. The last thing I need now is a wireless networking card. I want it to be internal which one should I get for my motherboard?

how about this?
Newegg.com - ENCORE ENEWI-1XN45 Wireless N150 Adapter with 5 dBi antenna, IEEE 802.11b/g/ n 2.0 PCI Express Up to 150Mbps


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

For online gaming, a hard internet connection is much better. Wireless can slow down your gaming considerably.
Most any wireless card will work but the distance/interference between the card and the router are the determining factors.


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

U can get like 35 metre ethernet cable of ebay for 5 to 8 dollar


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

or $40 at best buy lol

and pick up a $60 hdmi cable while you're at it :rofl:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

toothman said:


> or $40 at best buy lol
> 
> and pick up a $60 hdmi cable while you're at it :rofl:


Best Buy is the last place I would suggest anyone to shop for anything PC related.
Ethernet (CAT-5) cable can be had at any PC store, or almost anywhere else, for a much better price than Best Buy and spending $60 for any HDMI cable is wasting your money.


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

4m HDMI is cable is like $5 on ebay 
#justsayin


----------



## dylan151 (Jun 24, 2008)

Will this work with this motherboard?

wifi: Newegg.com - ENCORE ENEWI-2XN45 Wireless N300 Adapter with Two 5 dBi antennas, IEEE 802.11b/g/ n 2.0 PCI Express Up to 300Mbps

motherboard: Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GA-990FXA-UD3 AM3+ AMD 990FX SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

Yea that'll hook up fine. You'll most likely have to put it in the top PCIe slot since your video card will likely block the second PCIe slot.

I ordered a two-pack of HDMI cables for $8 off Amazon several months ago and will probably never have to buy an HDMI cable ever again :tongue: I can't believe how expensive Best Buy and Walmart's cables are. It's a digital signal, why on earth would you need it to be gold-plated??


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

The funny thing all hdmi cables are gold plated ignore the quality of gold u wont the differnce in playback of movies or games


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The gold plating does no more than prevent rust.


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

I thought gold was a good electrical conductor?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

tanveerahmed2k said:


> I thought gold was a good electrical conductor?


It is but the price difference is rarely equal to any better conductivity you will see. Regardless, you can get gold plated HDMI cables very reasonably priced if you shop around. I get 10' at Wal-Mart for about $20.


----------



## dylan151 (Jun 24, 2008)

quick question: What is better for my new desktop: sleep or totally shut down?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

it depends on how long you keep it off for.

I only use sleep mode if I am a way for a couple of hours but if I was away all day or asleep I would have it shutdown.


----------



## GUDsine (Apr 24, 2012)

I recently built my first gaming rig and so far I am very satisfied. I considered buying an OEM prebuilt from say Best Buy and happy I didn't. My last compy was a Gateway and i added a new GFX card along with RAM and it worked pretty well for a while but I quickly ran out of upgrade space and was limited to the mobo it came with.

After taking the time to wait for sales and find the best prices, I bought mostly from newegg, tigerdirect and amazon (and their individual retailers). 

OS – Windows 7 OEM (SP1) - ..................................$99
MOBO - GIGABYTE GA-970A-UD3..............................$110
CPU - AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition 3.2ghz .......$200
HEAT SINK - Cooler Master Hyper 212 (getting 2nd fan)$25
TOWER - Apex Gaming Mid Tower - Vortex3620 ..........$ 40
RAM - Corsair XMS3 8 GB (2 x 4GB, soon to be 4x 4GB) $48
PSU - Corsair Builder Series CX600........................... $62
GFX - Sapphire Radeon HD7850 2GB DDR5..................$ 229 (on sale + free Dirt3)
HDD - Western Digital Caviar Blue 500 GB...................$74
OPT - Sony 24X SATA Internal DVD+/-RW Drive..........$30
total=$927 

It's not the "top of the line and i'll probably have to upgrade the PSU and add RAM in time but it runs cool and quiet and doesn't skip a beat. I would suggest saving money on a fancy case, you can gett a decent one for $30-40 rather than a fancy glowing case for $100. Another money saver is the CPU cooling system, don't splurge on a liquid cooler, a good quality heat sink does the job just as good. Go with name brands that you recognize and always read reviews, both good and bad.


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

$200 is way too high for a Phenom II x4

the much superior i5-2500k is only $20 more

the equivalent at stock but better overlcocker, the 960T, is only $125

besides the price of the 955 the above is a very capable gamer, my system is similar


----------



## dylan151 (Jun 24, 2008)

I think I'll be upgrading/replacing my current computer case (COOLER MASTER Storm Enforcer SGC-1000-KWN1 Black SECC / ABS Plastic ATX Mid Tower Computer Case ATX PS2 / EPS 12V (optional ) Power Supply - Newegg.com) with this one: COUGAR Challenger Black Steel ATX Computer Case with 12cm COUGAR TURBINE HYPER-SPIN Bearing Silent Fans and 20cm LED Fan - Newegg.com. Is one better than the other?


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

It looks kinda cooler but I doubt if there's any functional justification to upgrade.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

dylan151 said:


> I think I'll be upgrading/replacing my current computer case (COOLER MASTER Storm Enforcer SGC-1000-KWN1 Black SECC / ABS Plastic ATX Mid Tower Computer Case ATX PS2 / EPS 12V (optional ) Power Supply - Newegg.com) with this one: COUGAR Challenger Black Steel ATX Computer Case with 12cm COUGAR TURBINE HYPER-SPIN Bearing Silent Fans and 20cm LED Fan - Newegg.com. Is one better than the other?


Cases are a personal choice. If it is well built, will accept one 120mm fan in front & rear, it will suffice.
Bear in mind, you will be the one that has to live with it.


----------

